# Tractor pulls, Luther, MI, June 19, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

June 19, 2005.. TRACTOR PULLS @ Twin Creek Inn Located At 1105 Old M-63 Luther, Mich. In Lake County. Take M-37 To Old M-63 Highway & Go East 3 Miles. Weigh in's Start @ 11:00 AM= Pulls Start At 12 Noon. Click Here For More Info.


----------

